# So excited!!



## maherwoman (May 16, 2009)

Gosh, guys...

There are so many more animals that are legal to own here! I can have gerbils again!! 

Once we have our own place, I'm going to get a few, and Em's deciding if she wants either a hedgehog or a teddybear hamster. AWESOME!!

I'm so thrilled...none of those animals (and many more) were legal to own in California...so this is AWESOME!!



On that note, anyone know of good, reputable places here that I can get gerbils, and hedgehogs or teddybear hamsters?


----------



## Boz (May 16, 2009)

Hey! I think I know of some people who are in Canada in your area with gerbils. But I'm not totally 100% sure. I do know someone in Washington! 

I'll look for you and get back to you!


----------



## maherwoman (May 17, 2009)

Thank you so much! I've found a gerbil site, but I'm not seeing any people near me that have gerbils. I'd rather not buy one from a pet store, but if that's the only route we can do, so be it.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 17, 2009)

Defiantly avoid PJ's Pet shop. I have been to the one in West Edmonton Mall a couple (6ish) years ago and it didn't look so good. I have not had much luck with Petland Gerbils either. 
The Humane Society may have some available. Right now, they seem to have a couple. I think they also have a hamster, but I think it is a dwarf. 
You would probably want to find a breeder for a hedgehog. 
Check out websites like Craigslist or Kijiji. There might me some re-homes on there. 

You could get a Ferret too if you wanted, just no rats.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 17, 2009)

You can always check in at the Edmonton Humane Society. There are other rescue places around here too.

http://www.edmontonhumanesociety.com/pet_search.html


----------



## LadyBug (May 17, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I'm so thrilled...none of those animals (and many more) were legal to own in California...so this is AWESOME!!



didja mean illegal?

and personally, i'd recommend getting your daughter either rats, gerbils or even mice. i had several hamsters and didn't enjoy any of them that much. one of them bit my little sister so bad it swelled up and got infected. just a word of warning, i was so upset when they didn'twork out.i know ratties are sweet and i had four mice when i was about 7 that i _adored_.

BTW, how's Teddy doin'? i was sooo jealous when you got him. i might just have to come bunny nap him.....:nasty:h34r2


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 17, 2009)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm so thrilled...none of those animals (and many more) were legal to own in California...so this is AWESOME!!
> ...


I believe that what she said is correct. None of the animals listed are legal in California. It basically means that they are illegal. 

Although rats can make good pets, they are illegal in Alberta. We don't even have wild rats here.


----------



## gentle giants (May 17, 2009)

Wow, gerbils are illegal to own in California? I didn't know that. And I thought Illinois was annoying cause they won't let you have a pet skunk here, LOL. I'm glad you are happy in your new home, congrats!


----------



## degrassi (May 17, 2009)

I know someone that breeds African soft furred rats. They look kind of like gerbils and are pretty cute.

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Animal, African Soft Furred Rat.htm

I also would recommend checking out the Edmonton Humane society. They usually have hamsters, gerbils and mice. 

I have a hamster and they dont' make the best pets for kids, a gerbil would be a better choice. Hamsters sleep all day and are rather boring. Mine hardly comes out during the day except if wake him up when I feed him. Then he comes out drinks, takes his food and goes back into his hole. They can also be bitey if they arne't trained to be handled from when they are young, but thats true for any small "pocket pet".


----------



## missyscove (May 17, 2009)

Teddybear hamsters are legal, I think.
I thought all kinds of hamsters were legal here.

Basically anything not specifically listed as legal is illegal to have as a pet here.
I've always wanted a gerbil, or ferret, or hedgehog.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 17, 2009)

WOW! I didn't know those things were illegal in CA. I do know a family member out there had a problem with gerbils from someone releasing them in their back yard when they leased out their home. 

We can have all of those things here in the midwest...... just no prairie dogs.


----------



## maherwoman (May 17, 2009)

Yep...gerbils, ferrets, hedgehogs, etc. are illegal in California. Before I brought home Maisie, I was looking everywhere for a gerbil (well, at least two), and couldn't find them ANYWHERE. So, I looked it up, and sure enough...illegal. I was so heartbroken!

BUT...they are legal here, so I'm happy.

To be honest, Em's more into the idea of a hedgehog...but I know nothing about them, so we'll see what happens. I'm just worried about a gerbil for her, due to how tricky they are! Stinky little goofs! I remember when I got them when I was 12...bought the plastic cage with tubes and neat stuff...they chewed through it overnight, and were hoppin' around my room, all happy to be out and being silly. Hehe!! THAT DAY we went out and got their aquarium.  They were tricky to keep in there, too! Took us months to figure out the right combination of things to keep them from getting out.

I was more wanting the gerbils for myself, hehe! 

I'll do some research on hedgehogs. Not sure what they're all about, and what they eat and such. I've had fun seeing what things gerbils can eat! 

I'll check out the Edmonton Humane Society. Thank you!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 17, 2009)

LOL! Gerbils are fun! We had a gerbil that lived about 5 years! she was hilarious but we called her "Cinnamon, the evil Gerbil from H3LL!" Yes, that is how we said her name all the time unless we just called her "evilness" LOL! she was SO sweet early on.... she would sit and watch me on the computer and stuff like that, but man! when she got older she got meaner! We loved her to pieces tho! I still miss her! I could sit and watch her digging around and stuff for ages!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 17, 2009)

A friend of mine had a hedgehog and, to be honest, it really was very boring. They sleep all day and only get active late at night.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 17, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> A friend of mine had a hedgehog and, to be honest, it really was very boring. They sleep all day and only get active late at night.


Ditto to what two people I know have said. I want one still though. Once the gps pass we will be looking into one. :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (May 17, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe some small pets are illegal in some places! Why is that?


----------



## LadyBug (May 17, 2009)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> *LadyBug wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *maherwoman wrote: *
> ...



oh boy! sorry about that, i see what she was saying now, i have type 1 diabetes and last night my blood sugar was super high(about 360 when i posted that, it's supposed to be 80-130) and it fries my brain:scared:. i should have put a disclaimer on all my posts, LOL:rollseyes



Rosie, you have to feed live insects(meal worms and crickets, i think) to hedgies.....i looked into them one time and it just seemed like too much bother, which is how i know. and Patti's right, they're nocturnal


----------



## Boz (May 17, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Wow, I can't believe some small pets are illegal in some places! Why is that?


Because if they get loose, the conditions of the area could able them to live and reproduce and potentially become a problem.

I'll never move to Cali! I love my gerbils!


----------



## Boz (May 17, 2009)

Did you say your looking for a hamster?
Look what I found! 
http://edmonton.en.craigslist.ca/zip/1135762311.html
Not sure if your looking for a hammy for sure or not though!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 17, 2009)

I lived in California for about 15 years. They have many strange laws regarding pet ownership. The exotic vet I had there would treat ferrets, even though they are illegal.


----------



## maherwoman (May 17, 2009)

Thank you for the ad! I'm hoping that hammie will still be available when we move into our own place. I don't think my FIL would be too thrilled with us adding another animal...particularly because they don't accept pets here (which we didn't know until the end of our long journey here). 

I'm leaning toward a hedgehog...but I'm not sure. I'd like to read more about each. 

Here are a question:

Do hedgehogs chew?

I've found a couple forums for each (hedgehogs and hammies), and I'm reading up on what to do for each. Whichever looks like the better fit is what we'll do. I'm insistant upon having my gerbil babies again, though!!


----------



## maherwoman (May 17, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I lived in California for about 15 years. They have many strange laws regarding pet ownership. The exotic vet I had there would treat ferrets, even though they are illegal.


Yep...that's yet another funny thing about California...they have ferret supply sections in the pet stores, yet they're ILLEGAL. What's the deal with that?


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 17, 2009)

Ooooh yay! I have always dreamed of having a pet hedgehog, although it's not really possible over here. I just think they're so cute! We feed them in our garden and love to watch them out the window in the summer evenings.

I was looking for a pic when I put this thread in the Today thread earlier and I found this:







Who could not want that?! 

I did also watch the most awesome video on YouTube last night as well that a friend showed me, of hedgehogs.... I think it was called 'Boogie Hedgehog' or something... I'll have to try and find it!


I'd love to own hamsters or gerbils because I love them, but sadly Steve is allergic. So I guess it doesn't affect our dream of moving to San Fran one day too much lol. YAY for you having such an extended choice of pets now! 


And btw, I don't think I have said this yet.... Congrats on your big move!


----------



## maherwoman (May 17, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Ooooh yay! I have always dreamed of having a pet hedgehog, although it's not really possible over here. I just think they're so cute! We feed them in our garden and love to watch them out the window in the summer evenings.
> 
> I was looking for a pic when I put this thread in the Today thread earlier and I found this:
> 
> ...


How cute is that?!

Thank you for the congrats!

We're about to get outta here, and just venture on over to a pet store to get some idea of food prices, available supplies, maybe see what a hedgehog and hamster are like (more than what I remember). Just kinda want to get more data, ya know?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 17, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> We're about to get outta here, and just venture on over to a pet store to get some idea of food prices, available supplies,


When I see you, I'll give you the store namethat most of us bunny owners get our food from. However the store doesn't sell any type of live animals there.


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 18, 2009)

I have a hedgie Rosie! 
They are nocturnal, but you can get them accustom to waking up earlier. 
You don't HAVE to feed them insects, mealworms especially are pretty high in fat, so you can only feed them once in a while. Most people feed them a mix of high quality and junk quality catfoods and fresh foods, like unseasoned cooked meat, fruit, etc. Rocky loves bananas and cheese.
Oh, and yes hedgehogs chew, why did you want to know that? lol

~Diana


----------



## maherwoman (May 18, 2009)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> I have a hedgie Rosie!
> They are nocturnal, but you can get them accustom to waking up earlier.
> You don't HAVE to feed them insects, mealworms especially are pretty high in fat, so you can only feed them once in a while. Most people feed them a mix of high quality and junk quality catfoods and fresh foods, like unseasoned cooked meat, fruit, etc. Rocky loves bananas and cheese.
> Oh, and yes hedgehogs chew, why did you want to know that? lol
> ...


Oh wow! What a diverse diet! I guess I could use tweezers or something to give the hedgie the mealworms, and any other such thing as that. Danny and I both get the heebie-jeebies when we're asked to be too near buggy type things.

OH, hehe...I wanted to know about the chewing thing because I'm trying to get an idea of what would be acceptable for their house (as in, would they chew the corduroy-type things I've seen on websites that people sew for them).

Would EVO Innova be good for a hedgie? If so, how much a day would he/she eat?


----------



## maherwoman (May 18, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > We're about to get outta here, and just venture on over to a pet store to get some idea of food prices, available supplies,
> ...


That would be wonderful! I look forward to meeting you! That's good that they don't sell live animals. I would MUCH rather avoid pet stores for my animals. I haven't yet bought an animal from one, and I really don't plan to. Even my gerbils when I was younger...were from my math teacher in Jr. High school, who had a couple gerbils that'd had babies. I'm really proud of not getting animals from pet stores.


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 18, 2009)

Ohhhhh! Do they chew on STUFF! I thought you were asking if they chewed their food, that's why I thought it was such an odd question! LOL
No, they don't chew on their things, they have pointy little teeth, not rodent-like teeth.


----------



## maherwoman (May 18, 2009)

Hehehee!! That's too funny...


----------



## TexasMari (May 20, 2009)

Please don't buy a few "teddy bear hamsters" and put them together. What they are selling as teddy bear hamsters are really syrian hamsters and they have very specific needs. "Syrian hamsters are solitary and territorial. They should always be housed alone. They may tolerate other hamsters when they are young, but by the time they reach 8-10 weeks old, territorial fighting usually starts and may be fatal."
If you only wanted one it would be fine.
Personally I would LOVE to own a few fat tailed gerbils, or "duprasi."


----------



## maherwoman (May 20, 2009)

*TexasMari wrote: *


> Please don't buy a few "teddy bear hamsters" and put them together. What they are selling as teddy bear hamsters are really syrian hamsters and they have very specific needs. "Syrian hamsters are solitary and territorial. They should always be housed alone. They may tolerate other hamsters when they are young, but by the time they reach 8-10 weeks old, territorial fighting usually starts and may be fatal."
> If you only wanted one it would be fine.
> Personally I would LOVE to own a few fat tailed gerbils, or "duprasi."


OH...no worries there. We just want one hamster.


----------



## TexasMari (May 20, 2009)

Oh good, too many gory childhood memories for me to ever not warn someone who wants hamsters.


----------



## maherwoman (May 21, 2009)

*TexasMari wrote: *


> Oh good, too many gory childhood memories for me to ever not warn someone who wants hamsters.


I really appreciate the warning, though...too many people don't read up enough before getting a new pet. 

:highfive:


----------



## BethM (May 21, 2009)

I had no idea that all those small animals were illegal to keep as pets in California. Makes sense, though.

There was a story around here (Lawrence, KS), where a small boy wanted a pet hedgehog, and his mom promised he could get one when he was 10, knowing full well they were illegal within the city limits. Well, he ended up obsessed with getting a hedgehog, read up on them, and petitioned the city government. Went through the whole process, and got the law changed, so they're legal there now! (His mom wasn't too thrilled, because then she had to let him have one. )

If you get a hedgehog, make sure it is already socialized, or if you get a young one, make sure it's handled and worked with. 

I had a friend in college who got a hedgehog at a flea market in Texas. He didn't really spend much time working with it, and it ended up being really anti-social. I took care of it for a couple months over one summer for him, and ended up needing a tetanus shot when the little bugger bit me! 

The last two years that my rabbit group participated in our local Pet Expo, our table was right next to the local hedgehog group. They are SO cute! They give their hedgehogs little tubes (like toilet paper tubes), and the hedgehogs will purposely stick their heads in one end, then wander around with the tubes on their faces! It is hilarious!!!! They will even stick their heads back in if you take the tube off. One guy said they had a female that preferred to have a tube on all the time, she even had a method to scoop food up then tip it back to her mouth. Too cute!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 22, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> The last two years that my rabbit group participated in our local Pet Expo, our table was right next to the local hedgehog group. They are SO cute! They give their hedgehogs little tubes (like toilet paper tubes), and the hedgehogs will purposely stick their heads in one end, then wander around with the tubes on their faces! It is hilarious!!!! They will even stick their heads back in if you take the tube off. One guy said they had a female that preferred to have a tube on all the time, she even had a method to scoop food up then tip it back to her mouth. Too cute!


Like this! This is the video I mentioned the other day, I found it!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK0l2tqFDvM[/ame]


----------



## maherwoman (May 22, 2009)

Aww!! That video's so cute!!

And I love the story about the hedgie that didn't want to take the tube off...too adorable!

Hmm...not sure which way this'll go...we'll see!


----------



## paul2641 (May 22, 2009)

I would have to say teddybear hamsters are lovely I have a male who when you take him out he will start LICKING your fingers and he just loves to be held, and are female puts up with being held witch kinda shocked me as normally all my females were viscous, I'm hoping to start breeding teddybear hamsters in the next few months. I would also like to get a pet hedgehog there around in Ireland just not so common.


----------



## maherwoman (May 26, 2009)

What do you guys think of this ad?

http://edmonton.en.craigslist.ca/pet/1186845164.html

"I bought 2 gerbils from a local pet shop chain, too close in age even though they were allegedly from the same litter. Now they are fighting for dominance, which won't end up nicely, and I've had to separate them. I'd like to give the less-aggressive one (that I suspect won't make it) to a good home. He's grey, about 3 months old, in good shape, just a bit nicked up at the moment but healthy and friendly. Too bad he's not a month or so younger - he would have made a good companion. He could be paired with another younger male and they'd probably work out quite well. Free (or trade for a young grey male)."

The only thing that gives me pause is the fact that she says she suspects he might not make it...but I think she means he wouldn't if he were left in the same home with the other gerbil.

What are your guys' thoughts?


----------



## JadeIcing (May 26, 2009)

I agree sounds like if left together that he won't make it.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 28, 2009)

I second that ^^^

My first gerbil was a veteran of a local research lab, called Cannibal Steve. Aptly named for his career of nibbling the toes and ears off of cage mates in combat.

He lived out his days as a very people-friendly little fella. A real delight. Never bit.

Sounds like a good match, Rosie!


----------



## maherwoman (May 29, 2009)

I so wish we could go pick him up...but I really don't think my FIL would appreciate another animal entering his "No Animals At Any Time" apartment. There's a sign on the entrydoor to the building, even! 

Not to mention...Danny doesn't have a job yet, so there's none of our own money coming in right now. 

I hope that baby hangs on...I'd LOVE to adopt him!


----------



## Boz (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh my! Did he get them at separate times and put them together? No wonder they faught! Gerbils need to be introduced, if they are over 9 weeks old, through a split cage.

Besides that, If you can, get him! 
And I've been unable to find a breeder around your either (no I haven't forgotten!). I'll keep looking though.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 2, 2009)

Another thing I thought of in visiting the Edmonton Humane Society...

They have various rodents there. Right now they have I think three degus...and I was considering reading about them, and adopting them. 

Obviously all of this will have to wait until:

(a) We've moved. We start our move on the 27th of this month.

(b) Danny has a job.

(c) We've got the buns set up and everyone's adjusted to the new place.

(d) We're out of the financial situation we're in right now, and things that need paying are handled. Such as, the car payment, various things Danny needs to be able to make even more money at work. (He's going to start at about $20/hr, and with a certification in Electrical, he will be able to make $40/hr...and that's the least he can make!)

(e) I have to also make sure Danny's dad is adjusted to the animals we already have. They won't be in any other space than the finished basement we'll be occupying, but he'd have to be okay with things, too.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 2, 2009)

Well we have to keep you away from the Humane Society. 

I know I get attached to some of the rabbits there, and it's sad when I have to leave and go home. Then it's sad when I see they have been adopted out as I will miss them, but happy they found a new home. I don't have a chance to see other animals, as all my time there is with the rabbits.

I think Jan will be sad, as I don't see George on the website today.

Edit: I haven't heard from Jan for a few days andI didn't see her when I dropped off the hayyesterday ... Maybe she was at the shelter and adopted George? :lookaround

Funny thing on Saturday, I had George in one of the cuddle rooms from her to run around, and one of the staff came in and said there's a lady who wants to see George, and I told him I probably know who it is and sure enough it was Jan standing outside viewing area looking at the rabbits. :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 2, 2009)

I have had syrian hamsters before, one was part teddy bear and they were all so friendly and adorable! The half teddy bear guy always used to find a way to escape though!


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness, Stan!! I was looking at and talking to George, telling her that someone really wonderful would be adopting her...she'd see...it'd all be okay. And sure enough, if your hunch is correct...she's with Jan now. I felt so bad (and so did another lady standing there) seeing a 5yo bun there. We both agreed how difficult it is for a bun of her age to get adopted...so I had a talk with George to let her know she'd be okay.

Oh...how wonderful! I hope your hunch is correct!!! Would make sense, in not hearing from her, as I'm always pretty incommunicado when I've first brought a new bun home! 

YAY GEORGE!! YAY JAN!!

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 2, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Oh...how wonderful! I hope your hunch is correct!!!


No such luck, Jan just pm'ed me. She noticed George was missing from the website too. Hopefully George was adopted ...but last Saturday, I left a memo for the Vet to check George because she had a minor sore spot around her scent glands. Maybe the vets removed herfrom the adoption list until she heals up. I will check aboutherthe next time I go to the shelter (tomorrow or Thursday).


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh...how wonderful! I hope your hunch is correct!!!
> ...


Oh, darn it. Well, maybe that's the case...I certainly hope so! Who knows...maybe Jan will adopt the lovely girl once she's healed. 

One can always hope!!

I believe the broken tort with the half-ear I fell for a little was Bahama? I think he was in the top left hand corner of the main wall of buns (so the middle wall that isn't shared with the kittens or the birds). He was a young adult male, and it was his right ear that was half-gone...that much I know. 

Him and Canada...oh man...what cuties!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 3, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I believe the broken tort with the half-ear I fell for a little was Bahama? I think he was in the top left hand corner of the main wall of buns



It's hard to keep track of them when you are in the back, because there is no names on the cages. Once they get organized, things should be easier. I know there was some mix ups when people wanted to see some bunnies and the wrong ones were taken out.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 3, 2009)

This is a picture of a bunny behind the front window.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 3, 2009)

This is how it looks in the back room.








The cages are facing the front window for the viewing public.








There are many more holding cages forrabbits not ready for adoption.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 3, 2009)

This is what it looks like on the inside of the cages looking out to the people.








The view to the front.









"Look at those Humans out there, they can't see us with this one way mirror, I'm going to stick out my tongue at them". :biggrin2:










The view across the hall.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh my goodness...aren't they adorable??

I think the one you have a picture of there is Calgary. I remember him/her because they don't have a picture of that bun on the website, so I memorized his/her appearance, so I would know when I look at the website. (I know, it may be silly of me, lol.)

I really love how things are set up. I can't wait to see who's out there, ready for a new mommy, when I'm able to adopt one or more sweeties.  I miss having so many...it's just not the same only having four. BUT...I'm relishing the fact that I _have_ four. 

Such beautiful buns at the Edmonton Humane Society...I just love their sweet faces. And they look rather happy in their spaces, too. That was really nice, not seeing them all stressed out with their environment.


----------



## missyscove (Jun 3, 2009)

That's an incredible set up for the rabbits!

The rabbits at my shelter finally got their own room where they're not flat out locked away from the public.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 3, 2009)

*missyscove wrote: *


> That's an incredible set up for the rabbits!
> 
> The rabbits at my shelter finally got their own room where they're not flat out locked away from the public.


Oh, that's wonderful! I felt so bad that they weren't available for people to look at...

I'm happy to hear about that!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 3, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I can't wait to see who's out there, ready for a new mommy, when I'm able to adopt one or more sweeties.


There are more from this surrender. The younger ones are out at fosters, and the shelter is still talking to the owner and more will show up for adoption.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 3, 2009)

Such a wonderful kennel area Edmonton has for the bunnies. Out shelter has a stack of six cages. They are roomy enough, by shelter standards, but they are fully enclosed except for the front and are very dark. They are stuck in a small room off of the cat room and are often overlooked. I wish more shelters would display their small animals like Edmonton does.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 3, 2009)

One neat thing about these new cages have is that you can remove the center divider anddoublethe space so it is the full size of the front viewing window. When there are not so many rabbits, this feature will be used.

I'm going to post the rest of theshelter news in the Edmonton Humane Society thread so everything is in one place.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to see who's out there, ready for a new mommy, when I'm able to adopt one or more sweeties.
> ...


I had a feeling there were still many left from that April '08 surrender. Poor things...

I wonder who will be my new baby (or babies) when the time comes...?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 3, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I had a feeling there were still many left from that April '08 surrender. Poor things...



This is the third mass surrender in Edmonton since then.

The first was in April '08, where the shelter asked the EARS club (Edmonton Area Rabbit Society) for help and assistance to handle all the rabbits. That is how I got involved and then the Executive Director asked me to become a volunteer. Jan adopted the very last rabbit from that group, a bunny called Morning Glory (Jester).

Everything was a trial and error and this is how we have everything set up at the shelter now.

Members from this forum had a hand in helping out too. Tonyshuman suggestion about an emergency rescue fund was well received by the shelter. And many members donated and sent money... And four members from this forum adopted a rabbit from the first group. :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh wow! How many people are out there with masses of buns??

I hope to be able to make a difference somehow, just as soon as I can. I want to volunteer in person, or donate things, adopt eventually.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 3, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Oh wow! How many people are out there with masses of buns??



There are people (like cat people) who hoard animals (rabbits)and once they get out of hand it becomes a serious problem. 

One place was a big house and it was ruined when the rabbits over ran it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 4, 2009)

That is an awesome rabbit setup! Is it at a shopping mall?!

Rosie, we may be getting a hammie soon. I personally really like hamsters. They're the easiest pet ever to take care of. Clean cage, feed, water, give toys. Play! I've had several hamsters over the years. Our last one died just over a year ago. My first hamster was one of the regular syrian ones with the short fur that looks like this:

http://www.gotpetsonline.com/pictures-gallery/small-animal-pictures-breeders-babies/syrian-hamster-pictures-breeders-babies/pictures/syrian-hamster-0044.jpg

She was an amazing pet. Then I had a real Siberian Dwarf Hamster, she was also incredible. After that I had several Campbell's Dwarves who were all good pets and one long haired Syrian. One of the dwarves was bitey when she was young and the long haired Syrian bit sometimes (loved them anyway), but the others were all great. 

You can keep Campbell's Dwarves together if you buy them at the same time and have a big enough enclosure. I got Emmy and Lily together and they were best buddies. I put two wheels in their cage so they could run at the same time. It was so cute to see them interact...

We want to get a cat when we buy a house in about 3 years so I figure now is a good time to have a hamster! I know people have cats and hamsters at the same time, but we'll already be having cats and cockatiels and I don't want to have to worry about the cat consuming half of my pets.


----------

